# Chicago Area



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

We have a skype meetup group to discuss meetups plans or ideas for people from sas in the chicago area. 
If you are interested feel free to add me on skype
Username: cray_cray4


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You know, Milwaukee and me are just 100 miles north, in the event that anyone is brave enough for a private meeting.

Kar


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

I would be willing to travel almost anywhere in the US if I could get someone who was willing to accommodate me


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't have Skype but I'm from the Chicago area and would be interested in this.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

FixMeNow said:


> I would be willing to travel almost anywhere in the US if I could get someone who was willing to accommodate me


Lol wut, Accommodate you?


----------



## nelovko (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm from the southwestern suburbs, about an hour drive to the city.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Bump


----------

